
World’s First 1,000-Processor Chip - Jerry2
https://www.ucdavis.edu/news/worlds-first-1000-processor-chip
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11935999](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11935999).

------
pella
other comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11935999](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11935999)

